# Congradulations Hustad!



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Every year, the NDWF's Conservation Achievement Program (CAP) recognizes the people and wildlife clubs of North Dakota that put significant effort into protecting, promoting, and enhancing the state's wildlife opportunities. The award winners are nominated by our affiliate clubs and members of the NDWF. We are proud to announce the 2006 CAP award winners. They are:

*Conservation Communicator of the Year ....................... Chris Hustad, Bismarck*

Well done. :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Chris !!! Very well deserved. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Bravo! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wow.....good for you Chris..... :jammin:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dick you stole my idea on the release party..

ANyways thanks for posting for a pretty cool accomplishment and way to recognize Hustad for all his efforts..

Thanks and congrats Huey!!!

:beer:


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

:beer: Congrats!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job Chris, keep it up we need peaaple like you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats.....keep up the good work. Thanks for this site. :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Good job!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

way to go congrats


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

well deserved recognition, congrats Chris


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Huey!! :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats :beer: :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrats bud....... :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Congrats.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats! :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:beer: :beer: congrats man


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice job Chris, well deserved!! :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Super job! :beer: Well deserved :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Waaaawhoooooooo! Good job Chris :beer:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

AT A BOY :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats Chris :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Congrats Chris, thats quite an achievement. :beer:


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Congratulations Chris! Way to go! :rock:


----------



## dakotaoutdoors (May 16, 2005)

Congratulations Chris! That is one heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Congratz Chris :beer:

Was that for this site, or for something else you have done.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

It shouldn't be a huge surprise, This is the best all around outdoor site on the net. WAY TO GO CHRIS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice work and congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bauer said:


> Congratz Chris :beer:
> 
> Was that for this site, or for something else you have done.


It's for the site, and for the ETREE...which I hope all North Dakotan's are on it:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I could easily name a dozen people who are deserving of awards for their work for hunting in the state...it's too bad they don't have awards for them too.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

WELL DESERVED I'M SURE. CONGRATS.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow

I missed this thread!!

Congrats Chris!!!

Bob


----------

